# no help



## flounderman79 (Oct 5, 2012)

i posted a question about where to find flounder and got no replies i know fisherman never tell their fishing holes so i dont have a problem goin back to mississippi where i know where the flounder are i just thought someone would help i guess not i will find them my self and let u know


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Try around Sykes bridge!


----------



## flounderman79 (Oct 5, 2012)

*thank you*

i know i am new to the fourm but i am not new to fishing thank you for the reply is that gulf breeze side or pensacola beach side i tried to flounder this saturday but the bull minnows i bought where so small nothing wanted them


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Rivermouths. Not real good with flounder but Atleast it's a start.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

http://binged.it/Qng7S8


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Either side.. Just bump along the bottom with a gulp shrimp or bull minnow. I've caught flounder along the whole bridge. Just gotta keep moving till you find some.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

More for beginning anglers but here's some help....

http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/fall_flounder/


----------



## flounderman79 (Oct 5, 2012)

thank you will give it a try i got to get my boat over here i just got to do a little trailer work to it


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

You call your self flounderman but you ask where the flounder are lol but anyways go past NAS and trout point and throw bull minnnows around the deep docks


----------



## flounderman79 (Oct 5, 2012)

*lol*

lol your right indy it just takes time to find the honey holes and i do call my self flounderman this clear water is something to get use to im use to almost brown water like i said i am from mississippi no clear water there


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

They are starting to move right now. Lots being caught near the pass and soon will be on the close wrecks in a month or so. Good luck.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornflake789 said:


> You call your self flounderman but you ask where the flounder are lol but anyways go past NAS and trout point and throw bull minnnows around the deep docks


You must not have read the original post. He's from Mississippi trying to find a place to fish around here. Lets show the guy some southern hospitality. The best place to flounder is in the water. Never had much luck on land. Although, once i did catcha couple filets at Publix. :whistling::whistling:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was making a joke but okay..


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

If you have an AL license try Perdido Pass (beyond bridge towards opening to GoM) and drift through there. Caught a couple keepers there with a gulp new penny/pearl 3" shrimp while fishing for other fish recently. Just let the tide pull you through with one on the bottom. Good luck!


----------

